# Dog Mauls 4 Year old in mall



## Caledon

Dog mauls girl, 4, in mall - Times LIVE

This was hard to watch. Poor little girl.

According to the article this guy is the dog whisperer of Johannesburg.


----------



## Mrs.K

I hope nobody takes offense in what i say, but that guy who claims to be a dog whisperer is an effing idiot! He makes everybody look bad and I hope that dog is taken away from him! 

The girl did not stomp on the dog. The dog leaped forward and pulled her backwards. Thank god there was somebody who knew how to handle the situation and safed her from worse injury.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

You can see when the little girl gets up to leave the table (on the other side) that the dog shows interest.

When the little girl returns the dog is no where near her but then moves to grab the girl.

Very sad.

Poor little girl.


----------



## Mrs.K

elisabeth_00117 said:


> You can see when the little girl gets up to leave the table (on the other side) that the dog shows interest.
> 
> When the little girl returns the dog is no where near her but then moves to grab the girl.
> 
> Very sad.
> 
> Poor little girl.


he actually focused on her. Can you see how he's starring at her?


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Yes, when she is sitting at the table, just before she gets up he focuses in on her intently.

Warning signals were going off in my head. When my dogs are in public, maybe I am anal but they are always under close supervision - and although they are good with people and kids, never would I have them in the middle of that restaurant - too crowded and too much going on for me to not to be able to control. JMO.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

So glad there was a security camera as that idiot claimed she cornered and stepped on him. I hope they sue him big time.


----------



## GottaLoveHim

> he actually focused on her. Can you see how he's starring at her?


That's what I noticed too, and to me the way he walks towards looks like he's ready to launch at her. I hate how the guy lies about the little girl jumping over the dog and accidentally stepping on him.


----------



## Emoore

InB4 Kain shows up with his Uzi.


----------



## Melgrj7

That was hard to watch. How could he have not seen that coming? The dog was very intent on her.


----------



## dazedtrucker

I think this one deserves a couple uzi's....
Not only is the dog dangerous, the guy is an idiot and a liar.


----------



## ShenzisMom

Could have been 100% avoided, no question.


----------



## Lilie

I'm no dog whisperer and I have a dog who is difficult to read. However, when he focuses on ANYTHING I react. That is my first and sometimes ONLY sign. Shame on this guy. Shame, shame, shame!

And I'll add, that as a dog owner/handler I am hyper aware of my dog when children are present. He has never reacted to a child - but I would NEVER think he wouldn't. Shame, shame, shame!


----------



## dazedtrucker

what really p'd me off was the guy tried to say the child "jumped over the dog and stepped on him". Tell ya what, that was my kid, and he tried to blame my child for an attack like that there would be bloodshed. I hope he never works with dogs ever again. 
Uck. People like that bring out my evil side!


----------



## malinois_16

In farm country a dog that acts like that gets shot. I do not tolerate that and that dog went straight into attack mode with ONE warning and that was stalking/staring. 

If I saw that...well...I will leave it at that. Lets just say the dog would of gotton put down a legal way.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy

Lilie said:


> I'm no dog whisperer and I have a dog who is difficult to read. However, when he focuses on ANYTHING I react. That is my first and sometimes ONLY sign. Shame on this guy. Shame, shame, shame!
> 
> And I'll add, that as a dog owner/handler I am hyper aware of my dog when children are present. He has never reacted to a child - but I would NEVER think he wouldn't. Shame, shame, shame!


I'm the same way through and through. I'm getting better to read the signals, but when he gets fixated on something, that's a sure sign you know something is up! how dare that gentleman blame a dog. easy way out of a HUGE mistake. the dog can't fend or speak for himself so blame it on the kid.

I'm sorry to say but that was a recipe for disaster. a place as busy as a mall is not a place for a dog, I'm sorry again to say, but certain breeds may not be suited for that type of surroundings. too much to stay focus with the primary task at hand perhaps?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Any word on the little girls' condition? How terrible for her.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Glad they had a surveillance video of it. If that was a service dog it shouldn't be.


----------



## Syaoransbear

When I saw that dog focus in, I thought that was when the attack was going to happen. It's so obvious and he would have seen that too if he was paying attention to his dog. That kid wasn't even near the dog, the dog launched itself at her.

Even if the kid did jump over the dog and accidentally step on it, a service dog should not react by MAULING. Total strangers have accidentally stepped on my dog before, and his response was to yelp.


----------



## sagelfn

I doubt this is the first time that dog has behaved like that. What an idiot and lousy human that guy is. Blame the child... :angryfire:

I hope the little girl is okay


----------



## fuzzybunny

Doesn't this guy realize taking responsibility for what happened would go way farther in saving his image then lying?


----------



## W.Oliver

I am sure we all question that dog even being in that setting to begin with....As a father and a person who trains in SchH....for me to even start to feel comfortable a dog is kid sure, I need to know the dog was raised as a pup with children as a constant in the environment. That is my belief.

In 25 years with 5 kids, and 14 years with 3 GSDs, we've only had two biting incidents with very little blood, resulting in stitches only once. In both cases the dogs were OK, and did not bite the kids back.


----------



## sagelfn

Wayne only you could turn this --> :angryfire: into this --> :rofl:


----------



## Samba

Wayne!!:laugh:

I guess the trainer has found out his statement that no dog is too much for him to handle is in question. I assume the dog's rehabilitation was not complete. I will bet he does not need a "service dog" either. He must be a "Cesar wannabe".


----------



## selzer

This is why I do not push for more dog-friendly places. I DO NOT want to take my dogs out to eat with me. Why? Because I want to enjoy a meal, and focus on whoever I have sharing dinner with me. I do not want to have to be constantly focused on my dog AND the environment. 

This dog is not the bad guy here. This is a rehabilitated dog by a self-proclaimed dog whisperer, who is photographed with Ceasar Millan, which suggests that they share similar views and techniques, especially as the numbskull has taken the Dog-Whisperer title. My guess is the dude is no Ceasar. But, he has probably used some of those -- don't-try-this-at-home techniques with his rehabilitated service dog, and probably did not do it wonderfully.

He then takes the dog into a busy, high traffic area, KNOWS THERE ARE KIDS THERE, and totally ignores the dog's body language. What a useless waste of space! The dog is out of its element, and zeroes in on the kid. Poor kid! She did not do anything to deserve that. 

The dog will probably be put down, and probably it should be, but it was set up by the person, this dog whisperer who needs a service dog. Hmmm. 

What kind of service dog? Obviously not anything for a physical disability. Nothing obvious. Maybe a siezure alert dog. But wouldn't you want a siezure alert dog to stay calm in busy situations? I do not think I want a half-trained rotty standing over me if I am unable to cope with anything having a siezure. So could it be a mental thing, agorraphobia. I think a dog whisperer needs confidence, not to gain confidence from a pooch. 

But what do I know? It just seems odd. 

Poor kid.
Poor dog. 
Totally avoidable.


----------



## AgileGSD

Samba said:


> Wayne!!:laugh:
> 
> I guess the trainer has found out his statement that no dog is too much for him to handle is in question. I assume the dog's rehabilitation was not complete. I will bet he does not need a "service dog" either. He must be a "Cesar wannabe".



He definitely is a CM devotee. So much so that he even seems like he is trying to look like CM. His blog is CM stuff almost verbatim. he dog in the video's name is Ceez. 

Here's his official site: Welcome to Good Dog - James Lech's official website | James Lech


----------



## Samba

I don't know what he has tried, but this guy may support my theory. Some people are naturally therapeutic. In those cases it is very difficult to do what they do in the same manner if you are not them! Best to give people safe, controlled, repeatabe, "usable by many" techniques. 

The trainer seemed quite distracted and the dog clearly targeted the child early on. Big negligence on his part, especially if the dog has exhibited aggression issues before. Then he goes and says the child did something, only backpeddling when video revealed. gaaaaaaack


----------



## doggiedad

Wayne didn't turn anything into a rolling on the floor laughing
situation. i'm surprised you or anyone else could make a joke
out of the situation or find it funny. i think Wayne is out of line.



sagelfn said:


> Wayne only you could turn this --> :angryfire: into this --> :rofl:


----------



## sagelfn

doggiedad said:


> Wayne didn't turn anything into a rolling on the floor laughing
> situation. i'm surprised you or anyone else could make a joke
> out of the situation or find it funny. i think Wayne is out of line.


Wayne turned my mood from very angry to laughing



> In 25 years with 5 kids, and 14 years with 3 GSDs, we've only had two biting incidents with very little blood, resulting in stitches only once. In both cases the dogs were OK, and did not bite the kids back.


IMO that is funny

It has nothing to do with the little girl being attacked. None of us are laughing about that.


----------



## Samba

The growth and learning path of Cesar Millan’s sidekick Junior (Pit bull) and James Lech’s sidekick Ceez (Rottweiler) The Dog Shaman's Blog

What does James mean by "launching mechanism"?


----------



## selzer

I agree, Wayne's remark did make me laugh out loud. But he did not do it at the expense of the victims of this event. 

His point about dogs being kid sure, and the environment was just delivered with some sugar. I like that. 

This is bad for dogs with bite histories / dogs requiring serious rehabilitation.

This is bad for Rottweilers and big bad German dog breeds like German Shepherds and Dobermans. 

This is bad for Service Dogs. 

Owners of formidable dog breeds, owners of dogs that are on their second chance, owners of service dogs, and owners of small children should all be







because of this guy's actions and lack of responsibility for it.


----------



## dazedtrucker

W.Oliver said:


> I
> 
> In 25 years with 5 kids, and 14 years with 3 GSDs, we've only had two biting incidents with very little blood, resulting in stitches only once. In both cases the dogs were OK, and did not bite the kids back.



:spittingcoffee: :rofl:

Yep!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I agree with everything Sue said. I couldn't help being thankful that the dog involved wasn't a GSD. Very poor judgement on the handler's part.

Wayne, you made me laugh too. Of course I also have that rather warped sense of humor. Others may not always appreciate it, but it works for me. Gets me through some tough stuff.

On a serious note....Has anyone seen an update on the little girl, or know how bad it really was? I would like to hear some good news about her.


----------



## Samba

What Wayne said....gallows humor. We do it a lot in medicine too. Outsiders would probably find it not suited.

So the Rott had a history of launching at people, if it was Ceez he had there.

If I were Cesar Milan, after reading this guys blogs, I would feel I had a creeper!


----------



## KZoppa

that was definitely hard to watch. That poor little girl. Not deserved at all. She didnt do anything to the dog. The dog was rehabilitated but obviously not. Very clearly not a sound animal. Saddening. I hope the little girl is okay and grows up knowing not all dogs are like that. Gonna go hugs my kids again.


----------



## W.Oliver

selzer said:


> This is bad for Service Dogs.


You don't have to be the father of five to feel for the little girl, or the horrified grandparents who must feel as though they failed meeting their responsibilities.

But think of the damage to service dogs...genuine service dogs. I have said it before and I'll say it again....service dogs need an international organization/registry....like FCI is for "purebreds" or titles. I know it is naive to just make that statement....but what the


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I agree if Service Dogs had a registry, and actual school they had to go through and HELD identification to go into public places, less people could be screwing around with their "pets" in public and passing them off as SD's.


----------



## codmaster

WarrantsWifey said:


> I agree if Service Dogs had a registry, and actual school they had to go through and HELD identification to go into public places, less people could be screwing around with their "pets" in public and passing them off as SD's.


Agreed! BUT - I am predicting that you might get dumped on by some folks for expressing such a negative thought on SD's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## codmaster

To me, even if the little girl did step on him (which she didn't!) that is no excuse for the attack. Little kids accidentally run into big dogs all the time and should not be subject to such an attack!


----------



## DharmasMom

Holy crapola! That dog zeroed in on her and never let her out of his sight. And that so called "expert" never even noticed!! That was just awful.


----------



## LaRen616

DharmasMom said:


> Holy crapola! That dog zeroed in on her and never let her out of his sight. And that so called "expert" never even noticed!! That was just awful.


That's what I saw, he was watching her right before she left and watching her while she was out of view of the camera, he was waiting for her to come back. 

What an idiot! I hope his career with dogs is over, if he even really ever had one!


----------



## Mrs.K

DharmasMom said:


> Holy crapola! That dog zeroed in on her and never let her out of his sight. And that so called "expert" never even noticed!! That was just awful.


Aweful, and people like that call themselves dog whisperers. :thumbsdown::angryfire:


----------



## GSDLongTimer

That baby paid the price for yet another idiot calling himself a 'trainer'. 

No way that dog is a service dog. Unfornatuely anyone can put a 'service dog' vest on a dog and walk into an establishment claiming it is such. This happens quite often. I know of trainers that slap them a dog so they can ride in cabin in flight.


----------



## GSDolch

That makes me furious 

I say we put the owner down.....


----------



## cwmia

Makes me sick that people bring dogs like that in public and then pay zero attention to them. That little girl was a "target" already at the very beginning of that film clip. You cannot rehabilitate that dog. I don't know why people waste so much good time on bad dogs. It also makes the job of the responsible dog owners that much more difficult. If any of you had been the person sitting at the table in the bottom left of the film clip would you have done anything to change the outcome of this tragedy? Just a thought.
Catherine


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

My question is "Why wasn't that Lech guy the first one in?" He missed the signs that something was gonna happen. Why wasn't he the one pulling that dog off? I read another diner is the one who grabbed the dog and pulled it off the little girl. Was Lech afraid he would get bitten, or what? No respect for this guy whatsoever.

Service dog my eye.


----------



## LARHAGE

Samba said:


> What Wayne said....gallows humor. We do it a lot in medicine too. Outsiders would probably find it not suited.
> 
> So the Rott had a history of launching at people, if it was Ceez he had there.
> 
> If I were Cesar Milan, after reading this guys blogs, I would feel I had a creeper!


 
I agree, this guy is downright creepy, too bad he didn't really follow Caesars techniques, the most important thing Caesar focuses on with dogs is their body language, the guy thinks like a dog, he would NEVER have not noticed the Rottie posturing at the child.


----------



## Mrs.K

cwmia said:


> Makes me sick that people bring dogs like that in public and then pay zero attention to them. That little girl was a "target" already at the very beginning of that film clip. You cannot rehabilitate that dog. I don't know why people waste so much good time on bad dogs. It also makes the job of the responsible dog owners that much more difficult. If any of you had been the person sitting at the table in the bottom left of the film clip would you have done anything to change the outcome of this tragedy? Just a thought.
> Catherine


You bet. If I had seen that, I wouldn't have sat there with my mouth shut. Done it before and will do it again and if I have to, yell through the entire frickin mall, if that is what it takes to get attention on what is going on. 

Plus I'd warn people not to pass by that dog. Have done that before too. A pack of labs chased after my dog and I warned every single dog owner who walked down the same way to be careful of a pack of labs. 

I have no shame when it comes up to stuff like that!


----------



## Caledon

I find the video hard to see. I watched it again and it looks like no one was looking at the dog. When he got up from the chair it looks like he bumped the dog and the dog did not break his focus on the girl. He also bumped his dog and kept on talking to the woman he was with and did not even glance at his dog. 

From what I saw he wad the first to react and then others joined in. 


Would I have said something if I saw that dog locked on to the girl, no, I would have blocked her from running by the dog. Then I would say something.


----------



## malinois_16

WarrantsWifey said:


> I agree if Service Dogs had a registry, and actual school they had to go through and HELD identification to go into public places, less people could be screwing around with their "pets" in public and passing them off as SD's.


Umm. I had a Service Dog. He was Rottweiler. He never went to school to be trained he was trained by myself and a trainer who used to work with service dogs. Not everyone has 10k to fork out for a school trained dog. I know I didnt. My dog never hurt a flea. He was an angel when he was working but was allowed to be a dog when he wasnt. He passed a CGC and his TT. If companies start pushing registries out and must go to school, half of the people who have service dogs right now wouldnt. 

Ive seen some dogs who have come from schools behave very poorly. The fact he claimed his dog was a service dog bothers me. I would never even try to pass a dog with a need to kill attitude off as a service dog, not even worth my time to try to work with. 

I have only ever needed to retire one for behavoiral and healthy issues. At least *I* retired him before something like this ever happened (tho unlikey it would as mines not aggressive like his)

There are people who do it right. All this guy does is make people like me who owner train, test and skip the 10k school look bad

ETA- I would have NO objections if the Government made a school offer a test for those who owner train that costs a couple hundred bucks a year to certify. I am fine with that. But I am not fine with making someone pay 10k to get a dog from the school.

Slightly off topic, but I am on disability. If I had my Rottie with me still I would qualify for a Service Dog Supplement. Only $70 a month extra but still. The Government made this so only dogs who were purchased through a school qualify. See where I am going? They do this because they know it can cost 10k to purchase a dog from a school and anyone who has wouldnt need disability if they had 10k to purchase this dog. So really...no one ever applies for the supplement unless the dog was aquired through a donation or something. Sneaky.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

malinois_16 said:


> Umm. I had a Service Dog. He was Rottweiler. He never went to school to be trained he was trained by myself and a trainer who used to work with service dogs. Not everyone has 10k to fork out for a school trained dog. I know I didnt. My dog never hurt a flea. He was an angel when he was working but was allowed to be a dog when he wasnt. He passed a CGC and his TT. If companies start pushing registries out and must go to school, half of the people who have service dogs right now wouldnt.
> 
> Ive seen some dogs who have come from schools behave very poorly. The fact he claimed his dog was a service dog bothers me. I would never even try to pass a dog with a need to kill attitude off as a service dog, not even worth my time to try to work with.
> 
> I have only ever needed to retire one for behavoiral and healthy issues. At least *I* retired him before something like this ever happened (tho unlikey it would as mines not aggressive like his)
> 
> There are people who do it right. All this guy does is make people like me who owner train, test and skip the 10k school look bad
> 
> ETA- I would have NO objections if the Government made a school offer a test for those who owner train that costs a couple hundred bucks a year to certify. I am fine with that. But I am not fine with making someone pay 10k to get a dog from the school.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I am on disability. If I had my Rottie with me still I would qualify for a Service Dog Supplement. Only $70 a month extra but still. The Government made this so only dogs who were purchased through a school qualify. See where I am going? They do this because they know it can cost 10k to purchase a dog from a school and anyone who has wouldn't need disability if they had 10k to purchase this dog. So really...no one ever applies for the supplement unless the dog was acquired through a donation or something. Sneaky.


I am NOT trying to offend anybody, my mother uses as service dog as well as my sister does. They are both AMAZING dogs, more human than dog in my eyes. I just think if they required identification and they had to go to some sort of school, and the cost was affordable or the money wasn't an issue. My thoughts are if things were more official and certified, you'd have less idiots acting like their "pet", or not fully trained and prepared SD's(I only say that because I've personally seen somebody take a dog from a shelter with no background and start service dog training it and then dumped it back at the shelter after it had an issue in public), out into public, and there would be LESS problems and the image of the SD wouldn't be damaged by these* idiots*.


----------



## Lilie

It takes a handful of rotten people who will ruin it for those who truly have service dogs. I will not be suprised when they pass a law requiring licensing, formal ID etc. for those who utilize the help of a service dog.


----------



## TankGrrl66

It is punishable by law to slap a vest on a dog and call it an SD. 

I feel so bad for the kid. The grandarents must feel awful too, and must be replaying everything and asking what they could have done differently...even though it is noone's fault but this fake 'trainers'. Poor girl will probably fear big dogs at least for a good chunk of her life.

Way to make Service Dogs look bad. 

SD or not, there is really no excuse for what happened. That dog showed unprovoked aggression towards that child. It should be put down. There is no room in society for dogs that do that.

But to get at the root of the issue, that 'trainer' should never have aggressive dogs again. His reputation will most likely be ruined by this anyway. 
Once is too much in this kind of situation. I can't believe he called that dog child safe.


----------



## ozzymama

Destroy the animal, incarcerate the individual.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Now this child will probably forever have a fear of dogs due to idiocy of the owner.


----------



## Samba

Perhaps Mr Lech will fall back on his green technologies career. His dog rehabilitation work reportedly had no failures. Well, looks like he has to chalk one up with his own dog. Terrible thing to happen.


----------



## e.rigby

I do find it a bit odd that his 'newest' blog entry is a video tutorial about giving a dog a bath... seriously? Shouldn't he be apologizing or something? -- The Dog Shaman's Blog

His P.R. would be better if he could sincerely admit his faults in all of this... not saying I'd ever agree with his training methods; however, I think it's worse to just ignore what happened and attempt to go on as usual.


----------



## dazedtrucker

Wow. What an arse. that's the same animal that mauled the little girl in the video I see...

Someone needs to teach HIM to fetch.

Anyone know where to buy sticks of dynamite? 

(insert loony tunes theme here)


----------



## KZoppa

LARHAGE said:


> I agree, this guy is downright creepy, too bad he didn't really follow Caesars techniques, the most important thing *Caesar focuses on with dogs is their body language, the guy thinks like a dog, he would NEVER have not noticed the Rottie posturing at the child*.


 
no kidding! i imagine if Caesar knows about this.... he's probably flying over to rip the guy a new one....

I dont see how ANYONE, even non dog people, could have missed that dog zeroing on in that little girl. VERY obvious the dog had targeted her. Yet again, need to go wake my kids up and hug them.


----------



## Samba

It seemed to me he was talking to someone, waitress perhaps, and not noting the dog's behavior. Probably not a good idea with a dog who has a history of launching at people.

Watched his bath. Furminator....no thanks. Do you suppose he dyed his hair to resemble CM's salt and pepper?


----------



## dazedtrucker

Samba said:


> It seemed to me he was talking to someone, waitress perhaps, and not noting the dog's behavior. Probably not a good idea with a dog who has a history of launching at people.
> 
> Watched his bath. Furminator....no thanks. Do you suppose he dyed his hair to resemble CM's salt and pepper?


Um.........is it really a good idea to take a dog "with a history of LAUNCHING at people" to a busy mall, and then not paying any attention to it....

Screw "not a good idea". this moron is supposed to be an "EXPERT".

Why would even a complete IDIOT, take a known (vicious) or... (launching) dog out in a crowded place? WHY? SERIOUSLY?

We all saw this dog "launch". And grab that innocent little girl. And maul her. And the piece of crap in charge of the dog try to blame the kid...

ahole. There. now you all know my MAD button. If that "dog whisperer" has a problem with my opinion, this forum has my address. Come on by.
Sign on my door says "BEWARE
OF DOG, HE EATS EVERYONE THE OWNER SHOOTS..".
You'll know it;s my place...


----------



## duttlyn

uggghhh... very hard to watch indeed. As the mom of twin 5 year old girls and a 6 year old son, I almost lost my dinner. This is akin to a "rehab trainer" that I ran into at a dog park (which I never go to anymore) that was working on a client's dog aggressive dog. His dog attacked Berghoff who was only 4 months old... Bergs has never been quite the same. That guy shouldn't have had that dog in a crowded mall!


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder

So sad. I really hope the dog is put down, the moron loses any credibility he may have, and that the little girl is okay and will still grow up unafraid of dogs.


----------



## ShatteringGlass

That's horrible, this dog needs to be put down immediatly and this guy taken to court. He's really creepy too in the way he tries to emmulate himself after Cesar Milan. I'd be freaked out if I where Cesar. From his hair, to his postings (he uses some of the exact same phrases Cesar uses, like "no dog is too much for me too handle"), even some of the pictures with him and the dogs are exactly like some publicity photos Cesar has done.


----------



## LaRen616

ShatteringGlass said:


> That's horrible, this dog needs to be put down immediatly and this guy taken to court. He's really creepy too in the way he tries to emmulate himself after Cesar Milan. I'd be freaked out if I where Cesar. From his hair, to his postings (he uses some of the exact same phrases Cesar uses, like "no dog is too much for me too handle"), even some of the pictures with him and the dogs are exactly like some publicity photos Cesar has done.


I noticed that too. What a freak! :shocked:


----------



## msvette2u

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Yes, when she is sitting at the table, just before she gets up he focuses in on her intently.
> 
> Warning signals were going off in my head. When my dogs are in public, maybe I am anal but they are always under close supervision - and although they are good with people and kids, never would I have them in the middle of that restaurant - too crowded and too much going on for me to not to be able to control. JMO.


I noticed the dog "go for" her in the beginning of the vid. Had the idiotic owner paid attention to that he'd have left the area.

LiveLeak.com - Rottweiler Mauls 4 Year Old Girl In Mall

The 1st video did not work. I found it on live leak.



> I saw the child running, coming around the right of my table, jumping over the dog while he was lying down and resting and accidentally stepping on it at the same time.


(quote by owner of the dog)
Even were that the case, no dog should feel compelled to do what that dog did. If I got mauled every time I accidentally stepped on one of my dogs, I'd have no legs left.


----------



## crackem

any bite by a dog on a child, other than play type scenerios is from a dog with serious issues. People need to demand more from their breeders and quit making excuses for their dogs.

Too many good dogs out there deserving a good life for me to put myself, the dog and others in danger just so I can feel good about "saving" a dog.


----------



## selzer

If this dog was a tiger, would you put the tiger down? Well, they probably would, but it would still be 100% the fault of whoever had the tiger in the mall. And if the mall allowed it, I suppose they could be liable as well. 

This is where the service dog thing comes in. A mall CANNOT deny access to service dogs, so, I would think they would not have any liability, but people passing off untrained, unruly, unsound dogs as service dogs and taking them to places where people are not worried about their child being EATEN, its a big problem. 

I am all for the rights of people with service dogs, but I think that people who need a service dog for medical reasons should be required to get a script for a collar tag and vest for the dog. A doctor should sign off on this as being medically necessary. Kind of like your handicapped sign in the car. 

The vest does not say "siezure alert dog" or "cardiac alert dog" or "mental issues help dog." It would just say Service Dog, Do Not Pet. The collar tag, ID card that the person requiring the dog would have, would be doled out by the pharmacy, and have a license like number on it. Only to be used by the patient, etc. 

They need to regulate this sort of crap somehow.


----------



## msvette2u

I agree completely...


----------



## msvette2u

> If this dog was a tiger, would you put the tiger down? Well, they probably would, but it would still be 100% the fault of whoever had the tiger in the mall. And if the mall allowed it, I suppose they could be liable as well.


They put dogs down because _the owner_ has proven themselves incapable of keeping a dog who is willing to, and has already bitten. In someone else's hands this may not have happened but now it's too late to say because nobody would take a dog that behaved thusly.


----------



## crackem

No, because I expect a tiger to be dangerous. I do NOT expect a dog to be dangerous. If people demanded a bit more, rather than making excuses, we wouldn't have this problem.

I have crazy biting dogs according to some, and never has any of them been any danger to children. a dog that will attack a child like that unprovoked is a ****ed up animal. I know many people accept behavior like that and make excuses for it in every way imaginable, but a sound dog, or even mostly sound dog should not ever attack a small child like that.


----------



## selzer

A little child like that one, yeah, the dog was not right. The dog should have been put down. I still blame that self-proclaimed dog whisperer though.

Ok if an ordinary person out, who had a dog, no kids, never had the dog around kids, and out of the blue the dog attacked and mauled a child like that, I don't know. It sounds far-fetched. I would think though that if your dog has never seen a kid, you would be a little careful with them around kids, keep you eye on the dog. 

If an individual who gets a dog as an adult, a rescue, and they take it out and it does something like that. I don't know. You should wait for the dog to calm down a bit and get to know the dog, let the dog build some confidence in you before taking them to a high traffic area. But it is possible that you would not know the dog would jump a small kid.


----------



## Caledon

This happened in July, I wonder what happened to the dog and the handler.


----------



## suzzyq01

I didn't read all the replys but here is my opinion...
This guy is "self proclaimed" dog whisper, well then so am I. The dog lunged at the girl running at them. Why you should teach your children to NEVER do this and how to respect animals. And why a dog with a "past" should not be allowed to be a service dog. They can't be therapy dogs so how can they be a service dog? 

That is all.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I disagree. I don't see any way that child provoked that dog. She should be able to prance around an eatery without being mauled by a dog. The way that dog reacted, I imagine he would have mauled her even if she walked by.


----------



## selzer

I agree. A four year old child should not be mauled because she did not notice there was a crazy Rottweiler in the area. 

If that child ran up and jumped on its back, well maybe in startled, injured response the dog might have snapped or bitten the child, but no way mauling her.


----------



## Zuiun

I'm spoiled by Brody. He is such an even-tempered dog it's ridiculous. I've taken him to the park where he was swarmed by kids. The only "mauling" he did to them was with his tongue. He's even been stepped on by kids. When his tail got stomped once by a strange kid, he yelp, jumped up out of the way, turned and looked that kid straight in the face... and then slurped him a good one as if to say "it's ok, I'm clumsy sometimes, too."

But at the same time, even though I trust Brody implicitly, I am always extremely aware of what he's doing.

I don't care how well behaved a dog is, in my mind, there are ZERO excuses for letting one's attention lapse in public. At the end of the day, dogs are animals, with animal instincts, and they do not have the capacity to reason out situations that overwhelm them. That's our job.


----------

